# How many games will the Bobcats win?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They were 21-61 last season. They've added Al Jefferson and Cody Zeller. They're still going to be bad, but they'll be better. How many wins do you predict next season? I think this year, especially other teams probably tanking, the Bobcats will get 27 wins. Slight improvement but not by much.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I suspect that the answer to this question is going to pretty much suck. I figure that this team is going to be good enough to win just enough games to screw up their draft position and not enough to make the playoffs. Of course they'd be a pretty easy first round victim to any of the top seeds if they did make it, so who really cares.


My guess is 34-48


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

There's something about the number 29 that's really drawing me in. 29-53 seems about right.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'll split the difference. I think they'll be right at 31.5 and 50.5.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Merged with a thread I created a while ago that nobody ever responded to.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I'll go with 30 wins, and they become one of those teams that jumps in the lottery ahead of their slotted position like Oklahoma City did.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I had the high guess (34 wins) in this thread and we've beaten that with 10 games remaining. I'd love to see what Clifford could do if he had a team with good NBA talent.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

They've got a soft schedule over the last ten as well. I was looking at it last night, and I want to say they play Orlando twice, Philly twice, Cleveland, and Boston still. They'll probably finish the season right around .500


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Getting to 40 wins would be a resounding success for this franchise. Well done!


----------

